# Farewell Fling



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

shaggy said:


> NS4D, Axon hasn't touched base with you for the fishing trip yet? It's gonna a be a "Fishing Lolapolooza" from what I hear, tenative date seems to be set for beginning of November, when the stripers should be off the coast as well as a fisherman  .
> 
> Seriously Husky, linger if you want, posting is okay, and iffin' you ever wander toward the Chesapeake Bay Bridge, drop me a pm or email, and we can wet a line together.
> 
> ...


A get2gether is deffinitely in order.....need a time,place....and what we are bringing.....sumtimes bad news brings the good outta people.....Jason leaving is deffinitel bad news....but a farewell fling is deffinitely some good we all can enjoy.

FLF:when is you leaving?I know sumtime in October...need to catch a fat Rock by then....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Al, I am leaving around the 20th of October. I plan on taking 30 to 40 days off before I leave. Most of that time will be spent in Florida but should be able to take time if we get together.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Lets start planning*

No clean up. 

Just cooking/eating/fishing among friends. Leave all ongoing feuds at home.

Parting gift welcome, lets keep then under $1.00.  

SPSP is close to most. Large enough. Pinic area close to water. 

Shouldn't be crowded. Kids will be in school after August.

Unless this a private farewell fling????


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey if its private I know a place we can go where we spend no more than a $1.00.......well that is every few minutes......hee hee    

A get together sounds like a good idea to me. Lets plan it.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Well*

I guess female board members would take center stage then, huh?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*FLF can you*

give a time frame that works for you.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Depends..... If we want it in August or September......I have a softball tournament in Texas the last week of August so that timeframe is a no go. I plan on heading to Florida the middle of September so anytime around those two things is good. And Thrifty I don't know if there are enough female members to go around but I tell you what ya'll are certainly invited if we go to a place like that.   I have seen females have more fun there than most guys!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, I am in, and Jason, I'll bring the oysters on the half, you bring the lemon, cocktail sauce and horseradish.  

Have Jeep will travel.  

I remember a few dollar bill things from way back (before I was married.  )


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*How's does Sept. 11 sound to you.*

This way we avoid the holiday weekend.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> Hey if its private I know a place we can go where we spend no more than a $1.00.......well that is every few minutes......hee hee
> 
> A get together sounds like a good idea to me. Lets plan it.


is there any fishing involved?Let's make sure Hat80,don't have a heart attack  ..........

So,September is the date......errr SPSP,can be the honey hole..........as long as the feesh are there.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I remember*

The dollars all smelled the same when you left that particular establishment   I'm from Philly and it was usually "anything goes".....but that was a younger carefree time....SIGH.....

I'm in where ever we decide


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Big Rad - Anything goes*

does include Monopoly money??


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I once saw a guy use a $1 food stamp. I was rotflmao. She cursed at him, but didn't hand it back.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Sept. 11 is*

the last weekend SPSP will be open 24 hours.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Orest said:


> the last weekend SPSP will be open 24 hours.




Sounds good,I'll get up with Chest2head,Bassn and the Bucket and to all others local who want to attend.Looks like a rode trip is in order.

We'll cook out?I will bring some monkey on a stick...adult beverages?....stink bait?.....we need details.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*So here we go Jason (aka FL Fisherman) Fling*

When : Sept 11, 2004

Where : SPSP (Sandy Point State Park) Pinic area by small boat launch area

Time : From noon until you want to leave 

Park is open 24 hours, after 8:00 PM you must actively be fishing.

We will need the following items :

Please DO NOT bring FROZEN food, to hard to cook and takes forever.

HotDogs and buns
Hamburger and buns
Chicken
Sausages and buns
or what ever else you want to bring

Ketchup
Mustard
Chopped onions
Sliced onion
Sliced tomato's for burgers
Sliced onion's for burgers
Some lettuce for burgers

Potatos salad
Baked beans
Pasta salad

Chips

Beverages : NO GLASS

Bottled water
Regular and Diet Coke
Sprite
or what ever you bring to your liking

Charcoal
Grills
LIghter fluid

Paper plates
Paper towels
Plastice silverware
Salt and Pepper
Season salt
Grilling tools
Trash bags
Alum foild to cover food
Matches


COOLERS and PLENTY OF ICE

ALL COMMENTS WELCOME


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Great job spear heading FLF's bye-bye party!

SO......let's get everybodies feedback


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Count me in. I put this in another thread and figured it should be here.

Sign me up for a case of burgers... (10lbs) and enough buns to cover them.

I have a couple of small grills, (gas and charcoal,) if they're needed, and live <10 minutes away for last minute stuff.


Rick
(aka)


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Whoa nellies, as NS4D first post so elagantly states:

"It's gonna a be a "Fishing Lolapolooza" from what I hear, tenative date seems to be set for beginning of November, when the stripers should be off the coast as well as a fisherman".

Now come on, from November to 9/11? No stripers off the coast? No sand under my baby's tires? No ponies?

Well set a time, I'll probably make some what of an appearence, least still have sand under my flip flops (with my luck, they'll break down), I'll bring some oysters for Jason, kinda like a man on death row getting his "favorite" last meal, I might even sneak one of them, but I am pretty sure Hat and Cat-fish-man will have to wrestle Jason for a taste of those bay delicacies, but that's another story.

Now, maybe just maybe before we get too far into the planning of the place, and excluding AI, which would be a major hassle to coordinate since 4x's and permits required, lets ask Jason to decide where he would like to have his farewell fling, after all, he must have a favorite spot, somewhat close to all, and he is the one gone for up to three years, so date is set, but let us let Jason decide on "his" choice of the one, hopefully the only:

_*"Florida Fisherman's Farewell Fling"* _ 

So Jas, whattaya say, raw oysters  , but where?  

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*North Beach*

I want it at North Beach! That way Husky can come!  LOL Just Kidding. Actually doesn't matter to me. All this seems like a lot for just me. I do want to get together with everybody and have a great time though! SPSP is fine with me.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SPSP It Is*

I have PM HuskyMD and asked his to please attend.

I will start getting a list name together and who's bringing what.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Shaggy*

FLF will not be here in Nov. He is leaving Oct. 20 for Germany.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Jason*



> All this seems like a lot for just me. I do want to get together with everybody and have a great time though!


You deserve it. 

What the #$#$ we need a reason to get out of the house and fish, eat and drink.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*BubbaBlue*

Bring your charcoal grill, the gas one seem to flame up to much from the grease.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Will probably bring both. The gas one is a Weber and does a good job, (with a fire extinguisher handy  ) Nothing else, it'll be good for dogs and maybe ursters if somebody wants to roast one.

FYI, they are small rectangular camping size units. (15"x10" cooking area) If we end up having a crowd, we'll need a bigger one too. Will take all day on these.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I have one I can bring*

and SPSP has built in grills that work pretty good, but they are scattered around; so if you one of SPSP and your 2 and my 1 we should be OK.

What do you think??


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Sounds good. I'll bring a squirt bottle for the burger grill. 
Also, my experience with cooking chicken at picnics usually ends up being more trouble than it's worth. If it was up to me... dump the chicken, get more burgers. Now, if the chicken showed up from Popeyes, that's another story.  

Sheesh... all this food talk is making me haungry.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Man this is brewing up to be a killer party!Hope we have time to fish....guess having a lil feeshin compition hasn't yet been discussed.....ya know....I out feeshed FLF the last tme @ AI.....so Jason,,,,,paybacks are he77?
"So whatcha gonna do when the Hulkster is after you?"


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*BubbaBlue*

Don't worry about the chicken. You cut those fat skinless breast in half and maranate over nite and we're talking some good eating.


Really hungry by now.....


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*A couple suggestions if I may....*

Frozen burger patties tend to drop a lot of water during defrost. Extra charcoal or perhaps a small grill to handle thawing those burgers exclusively would make time efficient way of cooking the burgers.

Also...barbecued chicken parts aren't too much work if the meat is baked or steamed or boiled to doneness at home the night before or morning of. Simply chill the pieces in the fridge afterwards. Transport in a very cold cooler to SPSP. Slap em on the grill and baste away with some barbecue sauce. It'll provide some hearty variety....instead of the usual burgers and hot dogs. 

Maybe some shish kabobs with green peppers, onions, tomato wedges, whole mushrooms, and perhaps adding some meat to the skewers(chicken breast or medium formed meatballs)

If during daytime hours....maybe a few jars of freshly brewed Sun Tea. (Sugar, cups, and "for tea only" ice would have to be added to the list of items needed.)

Just a few suggestions.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Oops*

I just saw the latest post from Orest. Don't forget the chicken breasts. On skewers or flat out stickless....it'll make for a good treat. I've used bottled prepared Italian salad dressing with good success as both a marinade and as a baste. (Don't forget a basting brush or a suitable paint brush for applying the baste.)


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey shaggy if you and Hat need any help with Jason sucking down a few oysters,I'll be there to lend a hand. Jason, you know you've got to honor one of the families request and that is to be a "MAN" and suck a few oysters down.LOL


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thrifty Angler and TriggerFish*

Are you both coming?? Let me know what you can bring.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

*Orest* 



> Shaggy FLF will not be here in Nov. He is leaving Oct. 20 for Germany.


Go back and read the first quote, it was a joke.

Jason, you in for da oysters?

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

9/11 works for me since I'm leaving for Neice France on 9/12. I'll do fresh Md. sweet corn on the cob steamed in beer. I'll need one grill dedicated just for the corn. Not sure if I can get one. My grill is too big to transport. If someone can bring a gas grill I'll bring a full tank of gas.

Catman.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Orest*

Unfortunately I won't be able to make the trip up to Md. I can't be that far away from home these days. Health issues.  Aren't we all just falling apart.  

So yall can relax. You won't have to be on your best behavior.  Seems like it'll be an appropriate time for boys to be boys.  
Did I say that?  I'm delirious....it must be time for me to take my blood pressure meds.  

Make it a day he won't soon forget!


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I also have one of those smaller camping grills I can bring for the corn. I will also bring some soda.


----------

